# Tool Restorations



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*1939 Walker-Turner Driver Line Drill Press Series 700*






1939 Walker-Turner Driver Line Drill Press Series 700
This is my latest restoration job. It took me quite a while to
complete but I'm very happy with the results.
Unique to this drill press is the fact the shaft has 4 sets of ball bearings..
You talk about smoooooooooth running.. It's excellent!
Read the OLD brochure for it!

I've advertised it now for $300.00. I sell these pretty quick.
My last one was a 1948 Duro Drill Press Model SF3083 and it was gone in the first 24 hours…
People like quality.. not the junk you buy today.
Nice thing about the Vintage machines is they always retain their value.
Anyhow.. I thought I'd show it off along with some before photo's, original advertisement and a video.









































































YouTube Video Link >>>>> *Walker-Turner Drill Press VIDEO*


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *1939 Walker-Turner Driver Line Drill Press Series 700*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look almost new, nice job.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *1939 Walker-Turner Driver Line Drill Press Series 700*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An awesome restore for an awesome drill press, I'm sure. Very kool. Old is always good


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *1939 Walker-Turner Driver Line Drill Press Series 700*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love restoring old tools. I never posted on them though. I have a similar drill press I just picked up awaiting a make over right now. Nice job.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

DavidBethune said:


> *1939 Walker-Turner Driver Line Drill Press Series 700*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*My totally refurbished 1960 15" General International Band Saw*






I posted before pictures of this a while back.. I decided to paint it in the NEW General Colors. It was originally a Gray Speckled paint job.
I was originally going to keep this but I've decided to sell it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DavidBethune said:


> *My totally refurbished 1960 15" General International Band Saw*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great rehab of some "Old Iron"!!! It's great to see machines brought back to servicable life.

Do you take "Rubber Checks"??? If not I can always make, err, use wooden nickels for payment.


----------



## russde (Aug 17, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *My totally refurbished 1960 15" General International Band Saw*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Laser,
First: Nice job!
Second: What tensions the belt? I just picked up a band saw with a 'home' made cabinet (very nice, but still, not original) and the fellow that made it hinged the motor mount so that the weight of the motor is what tensions the belt. He suggested that this might not be optimum, so I am curious how they did it on 'original' configured saws.
Thanks,
Russel


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *My totally refurbished 1960 15" General International Band Saw*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Russel,
That's what tensions my belt also. The motor is mounted on a hinge..


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*

I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell

This week I've bought 4 new items..
1) Beaver Model 3100 *Scrollsaw* (I bought 2 of these)
2) Beaver Model 3300 *Bandsaw*
3) Beaver Model 3400 *Wood Lathe*

*I already own 2 Beaver Drill Presses..
*




































*"HELP WANTED"*
I'm on a mission to *find the Beaver Sander Model 3900*... Very Rare.. 
If anyone knows of one that's available… please let me know
They Look like this…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Nice looking goodies Dave. Every guy needs some Beaver!

Sorry I couldnt resist…

The scroll saws look cool. You got enough room for all this new stuff?


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Hi Shane… Well in my present shop I have no room…. BUT we just bought a new home in PEI.. that we will be moving to soon..
My dream shop will soon become a reality..LOL
I have a 24' x 24' Heated Shop..
If I put a bed and a shower in it.. I will never leave..
Why should I… I'll certainly have lots of Beaver's to keep me company..lol


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Nice stuff. I love the band saw and the sander especially. Good job.
Those vintage tools look awesome when totally restored and shiny.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Hi Pete,
Yes.. they will look awesome when I'm done with them..
I will do a 100% restore on them… as soon as I move into my new shop..
The sander I do not have … but hopefully I can find it.. VERY VERY Rare..
I've found the *Beaver Model 3200 TableSaw* and will purchase it soon..
Then it's just the sander and I'll have them all..
By the way.. I've been to Fort Collins… many times.. Both of my daughters live in Colo. Springs..


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Great tools. Especially the scroll saw…............


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


very nice david, as yopu know i also have a great old beaver collection

are you in pei? we were just there on vacation in nb, ns and pei

there was a really nice 3800 jointer in fredericton on kijiji

ive been looking for the sander too, very rare indeed

there are pics of all my beavers and some other oldies here:

http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/vbpicgallery.php?do=view&g=800

some of the pics are older, and most machines have since been rebuilt


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Hi Steve,
I am a member already on Canadian Woodworker but I don't go on there very often.
I checked out your equipment.. quite an impressive collection..
I hope to buy the "Beaver Model 3200 TableSaw" this Saturday.
Then all I will need is the Sander and Jointer..
I found the jointer in Windsor.. but it's too far to drive.
He offered to sell it to me for $100.00 which was an awesome deal for the 6" in MINT condition.
Oh well…
David


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Wow! Some very nice vintage equipment. Awesome!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


100.00 for a jointer is cheap enough, just convince the missus you need to go for a fall foliage drive and accidentally end up there.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


I'm in the process of building a small *FOUNDRY *to cast the "Original LEGS, Handles" etc.. for the BEAVER tools.
I'm waiting till we make our move to Prince Edward Island and I'm in my new dream shop..
I've bought everything necessary to make it..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *"BEAVER" FEVER New tool aquisitions this week..*
> 
> I've caught BEAVER FEVER and decided to collect the Beaver 3000 series
> Power tools made in Guelph Ontario Canada.. pre-Rockwell
> ...


Cool ole tools, ya gata love it!


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*Vintage Beaver 3200 Table Saw - Pre-Rockwell*

Look what I just found… I'm going to buy it this morning..
Amazing find.. A Pre-Rockwell (pre-1954) Beaver 3200 Table Saw with original stand and accessories.










If you check my previous blog from yesterday.. you can see my other finds this week..
Now all I lack is the Sander and 3800 Jointer and I will have
all of the Pre-Rockwell Beaver 3000 series toys..
I will post each restoration picture as I complete them


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *Vintage Beaver 3200 Table Saw - Pre-Rockwell*
> 
> Look what I just found… I'm going to buy it this morning..
> Amazing find.. A Pre-Rockwell (pre-1954) Beaver 3200 Table Saw with original stand and accessories.
> ...


Wowza!! Very kool. Congrats on the find/s, David


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *Vintage Beaver 3200 Table Saw - Pre-Rockwell*
> 
> Look what I just found… I'm going to buy it this morning..
> Amazing find.. A Pre-Rockwell (pre-1954) Beaver 3200 Table Saw with original stand and accessories.
> ...


That's a super cool collection you have started there.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *Vintage Beaver 3200 Table Saw - Pre-Rockwell*
> 
> Look what I just found… I'm going to buy it this morning..
> Amazing find.. A Pre-Rockwell (pre-1954) Beaver 3200 Table Saw with original stand and accessories.
> ...


I ended up buying two of these today.. The second one I have not taken any pictures of yet.
It did not have the extension tables or the original base.. but it's a sweet looking saw.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*Picador Pup Fig 777 for Model Makers?????*

I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information on this
Picador Pup Fig 777 combination machine 1940's or 50's era..I just bought today.
It's Made in ENGLAND and is a miniature machine .. kind of looks like a knock off of the ShopSmith
only on a miniature scale..
Anyhow.. these are the pics of what I bought.. This machine is still in it's original box
and has never been assembled. It's 100% complete.. nothing missing at all..

I bought it because I thought it was cool.. I never intend on using it.
What do you think? Would you set it up or just leave it in the box??

Any info would be appreciated..
I posted this before on a FORUM and got no responses.. so I thought I'd try here on a BLOG.

Thanks..
David


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *Picador Pup Fig 777 for Model Makers?????*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information on this
> Picador Pup Fig 777 combination machine 1940's or 50's era..I just bought today.
> ...


David thats very cool !
If I had the space I would set it up, but also try it out, looks 
like it would be a very handy thingie.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *Picador Pup Fig 777 for Model Makers?????*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information on this
> Picador Pup Fig 777 combination machine 1940's or 50's era..I just bought today.
> ...


Hi Glen,
I agree it looks really cool… I just wish I could find out some more info on it??
Everyone I talk to has never seen or even heard of one.. and the internet has been no help??
I probably will set it up and just display it.. and KEEP the original box of course.
They must be RARE???
Thanks
David


----------



## cadillackid (Feb 22, 2014)

DavidBethune said:


> *Picador Pup Fig 777 for Model Makers?????*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information on this
> Picador Pup Fig 777 combination machine 1940's or 50's era..I just bought today.
> ...


Well, you certainly have got a rarity there. And I can give you some information about the Picador Pup.
I was owner and director of Picador Engineering from about 2004 for about 2 years.It was a very large engineering company from the 1920´s where it was based in London. Unfortunately, there were a lot of gaps in the archive. I do know that it moved to Birmingham (England) in the 40´sor 50´s. At one point it was a major competitor to Draper tools. The Pup itself was primarily designed for engineering hobbyists to manufacture all sorts of things for model engineering projects.
It certainly wasn´t a knockoff of the Shopsmith.
During my spell at Picador (by now in Scunthorpe, Lincolnshire.) we had virtually all of the components of the Pup in stock, or we had the moulds to get them produced. These moulds still exist, even though the company has been defunct for about 6 years. It also used to supply aluminium grooved pulleys for all walks of engineering.
To be honest, we bought the company whilst it was heavily in debt for £1, and, although we never made much of a profit we managed to bring the debt down. Unfortunately chinese competition meant that we could not compete in a cutthroat market, and ultimately the company Picador went bankrupt. HOWEVER, that is not completely the end of the story. A lot of stock made its way to a garage in Grimsby England. wher it probably still resides to this day. And the moulds are all in storage, awaiting the day when Britain becomes Great again. . If you google abcengineering.co.uk you will see a lot of Picador products for sale, and the proprietor, Andy Brooks, may just know a bit more than I do. Hope this is of some help to you.
Cheers, 
Clive

p.s. It was built to be used, and i often see them for sale on ebay uk,. We always had a steady stream of customers enquiring whether we still had components for it. Even after 50 years they are still going strong.
So my advice would be to set it up and use it if you have a use for it, otherwise i'm sure that Andy would be interested in acquiring it (if it is for sale)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DavidBethune said:


> *Picador Pup Fig 777 for Model Makers?????*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information on this
> Picador Pup Fig 777 combination machine 1940's or 50's era..I just bought today.
> ...


I was thinking that most of the time when someone finds these "miniature" items (they might be tools, machines, or anything) a lot of times they were salesmen's displays and samples. Small, working replicas of whatever they were selling.


----------



## acinch (Apr 21, 2016)

DavidBethune said:


> *Picador Pup Fig 777 for Model Makers?????*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information on this
> Picador Pup Fig 777 combination machine 1940's or 50's era..I just bought today.
> ...


Hello David, as far as I know, these machines were produced by a now defunct British engineering company as an experiment to see if they could attract hobbyists and toy makers who wanted a budget-priced machine that they could set up in conjunction with a motor salvaged from e.g. an old washing machine. It was not too accurate and could only handle small projects.

I had one for many years and did make quite a few small items. Sadly it got lost during one of my house moves. I still miss it, even though its functionality has long since been overtaken by more modern machines.

I would be interested to know if you ever got to set yours up.

Best regards


----------



## Subiaha (Jan 12, 2017)

DavidBethune said:


> *Picador Pup Fig 777 for Model Makers?????*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information on this
> Picador Pup Fig 777 combination machine 1940's or 50's era..I just bought today.
> ...


Cadillackid (Colin) I have tried looking for abc engineering, but no luck!
I have just inherited what I think is a Picador Wood Lathe….the only place it has the name is on the tailstock spindle adjuster.
I am brand new to wood turning and can't wait to get going, and would love an instruction book or more info on my particular lathe.
I am watching endless videos on You tube at the moment!
I have also discovered I am missing the drive centre for the headstock (must be back in my dad's shed still) are replacements easy to source?
I hope you,or any other knowledgable people can help…....


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*Beaver Power Tool Figurine*

I wanted to make some of these to place onto my restored Vintage Beaver Power Tools.
I decided to make them primitive hand cut lettering rather than engrave them. 
Beaver actually made a paperweight that is very primitive looking but hard to find.
I'm also going to do another one and use my laser to engrave it.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

DavidBethune said:


> *Beaver Power Tool Figurine*
> 
> I wanted to make some of these to place onto my restored Vintage Beaver Power Tools.
> I decided to make them primitive hand cut lettering rather than engrave them.
> ...


The way you do the lettering is the way you wanted too. IT IF VERY FINE TO PLEASE YOURSELF!

Nice work.

I also sometimes do things just because; and for NO otherreason of any kind.

I like your "eager beaver!"


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*ToolBox Restoration*

I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
Pictured here are the before and after pictures..

I used Electrolosis to strip it down to bare metal. I had never used that method before
and I'm totally blown away at how efficient it is. I built the unit using Carbon Plates instead of metal.
There is hardley no mess at all..
Has anyone else tried Electrolosis?

Anyhow here's my pictures..


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

DavidBethune said:


> *ToolBox Restoration*
> 
> I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
> Pictured here are the before and after pictures..
> ...


Nice refurb on a rock solid tool chest. ...now to fill 'er up. ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

DavidBethune said:


> *ToolBox Restoration*
> 
> I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
> Pictured here are the before and after pictures..
> ...


How did you do that electrolosis David?


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *ToolBox Restoration*
> 
> I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
> Pictured here are the before and after pictures..
> ...


the new old box looks great. but whats the method for electrolosis?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *ToolBox Restoration*
> 
> I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
> Pictured here are the before and after pictures..
> ...


nice save 

there is plenty of blogs here on L J where people tell about how they restore tools 
with electrolysis both big items and the smaller … look at restored planes /handtools

Dennis


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

DavidBethune said:


> *ToolBox Restoration*
> 
> I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
> Pictured here are the before and after pictures..
> ...


Yep, I've used electrolysis to great effect. http://lumberjocks.com/ratchet/blog/21662 
How did you find a tub big enough to submerge that box?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *ToolBox Restoration*
> 
> I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
> Pictured here are the before and after pictures..
> ...


Wow! Looks like a new one.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *ToolBox Restoration*
> 
> I recently purchased a Snap-On KR-56 6 drawer tool chest to restore just for fun.
> Pictured here are the before and after pictures..
> ...


You do some nice work.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*Off Topic - Electrolosis*

Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
my setup. Instead of using metal for the sacrificial anode I'm using carbon. It's WAY
less messy… to work with.

The only way to clean up rusted objects of any kind..

Anyhow… here are the results from today..

*Before:*



















*and AFTER:*


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Wow and Wow!!


----------



## JDU (Dec 12, 2012)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Impressive results. I'm interested in you setup using carbon. I have some old saws and planes I need to restore.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Holy sh#%! That looks amazing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


very cool iron … cleaned up real good


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Very impressive result. Can you give us some more details on the set up you used?
Jim


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Carbon…really? You must tell us more.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Please explain, you still got us hanging from the last post about this eloctrolysis method. That came out awesome by the way!


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Hi everyone.. I will have to do a short video up.. it's easier than trying to explain it.
It's not my idea.. electrolosis has been used for years.. Using CARBON instead of steel though, is a way cleaner method. Other guys have done it also.. that's where I got the info. Finding CARBON was the hard part.
Anyhow.. in the next few days I'll do a video up.
Merry Christmas everyone..
Visit my website BigFoot Products


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


Amazing transformation!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DavidBethune said:


> *Off Topic - Electrolosis*
> 
> Ever since I tried Electrolosis on my Vintage Tool box.. I've been amazed.
> Today I bought a 1917 Hickory Treasure Hot Blast stove door and put it through
> ...


I love it!


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

*MAKE YOUR OWN BLADE TIGHTENING KNOBS FOR YOUR SCROLLSAW*

FREE "PDF FILE" INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO
"MAKE YOUR OWN TIGHTENING KNOBS FOR YOUR DEWALT or EXCALIBUR SCROLL SAW" 








USE THIS LINK: BigFoot Products


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

DavidBethune said:


> *MAKE YOUR OWN BLADE TIGHTENING KNOBS FOR YOUR SCROLLSAW*
> 
> FREE "PDF FILE" INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO
> "MAKE YOUR OWN TIGHTENING KNOBS FOR YOUR DEWALT or EXCALIBUR SCROLL SAW"
> ...


viewed both in my browser and downloaded as a pdf only the 4th step is full size. The rest are thumbnails.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

DavidBethune said:


> *MAKE YOUR OWN BLADE TIGHTENING KNOBS FOR YOUR SCROLLSAW*
> 
> FREE "PDF FILE" INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO
> "MAKE YOUR OWN TIGHTENING KNOBS FOR YOUR DEWALT or EXCALIBUR SCROLL SAW"
> ...


Thanks… I think the problem is fixed now. Try again.


----------

